# Air guns



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

Just bought a Gamo pellet gun mostly for squirrel and cheep practice. I had a daisy pump back in the day. It other then that no experience with "adult air guns." Anybody have any tips on ammo selection or mods? Much appreciated 
Shorebound
_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Get an airgun scope and sight it in at 20 yards, then check your point of impact at 25, 15 and 10 yards so you know how much to hold over and under.
Get the new style pellet with what looks like a bronze BB on the tip. These are very accurate and penetrate well.
My following comments are not meant to embarass or put you down but I somehow get the impression that you may be new to hunting and squirrels are very tough animals.
Unless you are a truly good head shot, you will be maiming squirrels with an airgun. Better to use a 22 or if you are a novice hunter, a 20 or 12 gauge shotgun with high brass shells.
Have fun and good luck.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info it has a scope with it already... As far as the experience squirrel hunting goes I have my fair share of hunting experience with the tree rats and take no offense To the commentI've taken them with several types of guns... I prefer my 10/22 how ever if you miss with that your hurling that to who knows where... Where a lighter pellet will not go nearly as far... Shots will be 20 yards max after that air guns stored energy fall off I'm going to try it and if it doesn't work it make a cheap practice gun for the 10/22 at A.Q.T. Paper... I figured shooting 1250 it should put a squirrel down but we will see what it does with a golf ball first thanks again


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Lipripper (Jul 16, 2005)

177 or .22 ? ? there is a break in period +/-50 shots. use heavier pellets, i like rws pellets. i used to use PBT raptor pellets i don't see the hype. i does shoot fast because it's very light for accuracy/precision could not get a good group, that's on a vise @30 yds. don't let anybody say it's only an airgun, like it say adult airgun. i have put down a lot of groundhogs with mine. 
my .02


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

The PBA Raptor Gold .177 pellets fire at 1200 feet per second. Or so they claim. That's as fast as my BT-99 12 gauge trap gun. I shoot a GAMO Whispering Cat pellet gun. Not only is it perfect for squirrels, but does great on larger animals as well.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

It's a .177... I wanted a .22 but money talks the gun was originally 260 at cabelas it was on sale for 149 and I had a 10 coupon so it worked out its a gamo socom carbine... I found a couple mods for it such as better seals on the piston better spring Ect ... So the PBA's arnt what their hyped up to be huh 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Knew2Fish (Apr 17, 2006)

I bought this gun a yr or little more ago and have had plenty of fun with the hairy pests around the garden...3 rabbits, 2 squirrels and 2 chipmunks were taught a lesson for stealing more than a fair share of strawberries The raptor pellets which came with the gun are loud and lousy I have found. I prefer the crosman lead .177 pellets and they are cheap. I didnt take the time to equip it with the scope it came with because it looks cheap so I use the fiber optics on it and the above pests were taken anywhere from 15yds to 35 or so. Need more groundhogs around to get the 300 dollars worth out of it! You made a good purchase for the $


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Air guns are fun. Lots of good info here. There may even be some pellet samplers. Definately use heavy pellets. I recall "Crow magnums" but its been awhile back.

http://www.pyramydair.com/


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

I have the Gamo big cat 1200 fps or so they say, it shoots copperhead pellets very well (I think Crossman makes them) .I killed a **** with it las year but it did take 3 shoots so I dont reccomend that anymore. But under the circumstances it was worth a try, if its any conselation I have seen ***** take 3 and 4 22 long rifle rounds before comming out of the tree. I think it would be perfect for squirrells at close range.

Good luck


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I use these out to about 25 yrds for squirrels. Most shots are closer.

Quote from their ad:

LEAD ROUND BALL BB .177 CAL. 250PK 

"Because of its spherical shape, this concentration of mass gives this projectile the deepest penetration of any pellet, at any range. Wt. 8.2 grains"


----------



## JohnD (Sep 11, 2007)

My grandson uses his air rifle all the time and loves it. He tried BB's in it but they just rolled out the barrel. Are these round lead balls large enought in diameter so they grip the riflings in the barrel?


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

They work fine in my old Daisy Power line pump. For target shooting he could use a skirted pellet if he has a bolt action type gun.

I load both the round ball or a pellet one at a time at the bolt. Keep the barrel at a downward angle when loading the lead ball or it rolls back into the BB supply chamber. 

Any brand of .177 pellet should work. The pic is an example of a skirted pellet.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Just received the PyramydAir catalog. They have an additional pellet for hunting.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

FISNFOOL said:


> Just received the PyramydAir catalog. They have an additional pellet for hunting.


Dang, I like the sounds of those. I may be getting a tin for my modded 1377 in .22. I'll bet they'll hit with an authoritative "THUMP" at 24.69gr.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Nice hand gun


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

here's mine rws 48 .177 cal


----------



## hdzap (Dec 2, 2010)

I have the Gamo Whisper and have killed 100+ squirrels at 25-30 yards over the last 3 years using lead target ammo. If it hits them they are done, period. Both the Gamo copper rounds and the lead go through but the copper is moving 200+ fps faster and cracks like a .22 rim fire. It will wake up the neighbors!


----------

